# Welcome to the Spilo Breeding forum



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Hello everyone! I am pleased to announce this new specialized forum led by serrasalmus_collector (Allen)! Allen has had much success breeding many different species of piranha including spilopleura, maculatus, nattereri, and others! He has agreed to facilitate this discussion forum and spread his extensive knowledge about methods to spawn these fish!


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

*Thanks Xenon&#8230; *
I consider it an honor to share the breeding techniques that have worked for me in the home aquarium&#8230; There are some unorthodox procedures I have used to simulate the winter months&#8230; These procedures may be dangerous to fish&#8230; So I have decided to save 5 males and 5 females of my next spawn and give them freely to one member who desires to duplicate the exact procedures&#8230;To see if repeatable result in 2 different locals can be duplicated is very important to my research&#8230; Please don't bombard the board with can I have the fish&#8230; Xenon and the others can help determine a good way to randomly generate the lucky person&#8230;I hope to be a great help to all the hobbyist&#8230; Expect to see some live video of the next spawning, and some pictures of the microscopic sexing.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

CONGRATS! SC you're da man!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

serrasalmus_collector said:


> *Thanks Zenon&#8230; *
> I consider it an honor to share the breeding techniques that have worked for me in the home aquarium&#8230; There are some unorthodox procedures I have used to simulate the winter months&#8230; These procedures may be dangerous to fish&#8230; So I have decided to save 5 males and 5 females of my next spawn and give them freely to one member who desires to duplicate the exact procedures&#8230;To see if repeatable result in 2 different locals can be duplicated is very important to my research&#8230; Please don't bombard the board with can I have the fish&#8230; Zeon and the others can help determine a good way to randomly generate the lucky person&#8230;I hope to be a great help to all the hobbyist&#8230; Expect to see some live video of the next spawning, and some pictures of the microscopic sexing.


 SC why do you insist on spelling my name wrong.









Good luck with the forum dude...im excited to see wht you have in store!


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Sorry for the Typos I will correct it Xenon


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Congratulations, nice one


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Congrats, and good luck, S_C


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

congrats S_C i bet you hav e some good info to share with all.
i am doing the same thing but with cichlids and i am just finishing of the fish room which should hold quite a few tanks and specie.
everybody who reads this i can assure you it is very time consuming breeding fish but a very rewarding experience and S_C you must have put in an unbelieible amount of time on this.
good luck
dixon


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)




----------



## Tchr7 (Jun 6, 2003)

Micro-sexing? Sounds interesting!


----------



## SeantheFish (Oct 21, 2003)

Im glad this part of the forum was made,

Congrats SC


----------

